# Do you guys apply any finish to Polyclay pens?



## SteveWatson (Sep 8, 2011)

I recently started playing around with polyclay just to see what I can do with it.  I really, really like the artistic qualities you can express in the clay but I have no idea what finish (if any) to put on them.  The clay itself is not especially hard after it is baked as you can put a slight temporary indention in it with your figernail that will "heal" in half a minute or less and the experiment I tried with CA was not especially promising.  Just looking for some expert info :biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 8, 2011)

I use CA on all of mine.  Just build up 4 or 5 coats of medium before you polish it.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 8, 2011)

I do around 10 coats CA just like my wood pens.


----------



## JRay8 (Sep 8, 2011)

i do like the pens!


----------



## KnB Polymers (Sep 8, 2011)

Just a helpful tidbit (hope I'm not stepping out of line) ... after baked they should be hard. It may be your temperature is not hot enough while baking. I do mine on about 285 or so for 30 minutes.
That flame looking one is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Sep 8, 2011)

I have started using CA except if they are neutral earth tones. They do not look right if they are too shinny. I use Katopolyclay at 315 for 10 min.


----------



## SteveWatson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.  KnB appreciate the input as well as Ive only made three blanks so far so my learning curve is still pretty steep.  Im using Sculpy Premo! clay right now and have been following the directions exactly but im going to increase "cook" time to at least 30 minutes and may increase the temperature up a bit.  Have you guys tried different clays?  I stuck with the Premo because I was a little concerned if I tried mixing different brands they wont "flow" the same although I do see some nice potential in mixing brands in the future to slow certain layers.   As I said ALL input is appreciated.

And very nice pen Ruby!  Im not a big flower guy  but that pen is awesome!


----------



## Toni (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you using an oven thermometer to double check oven temps?  Increase your baking time to 30 minutes, but I would not increase the temperature.

I have worked with just about every brand on the market, I prefer to use Premo and Kato clays.


----------



## G1Pens (Sep 8, 2011)

It WILL burn if you get the temp too high, Longer times should not hurt it and may help harden it.


----------



## navycop (Sep 8, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> It WILL burn if you get the temp too high, Longer times should not hurt it and may help harden it.


Will it just burn or will it exnight? I have some FIMO and Sculpey. Not used it yet.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never used Fimo nor Sculpey so I don't know anything about those 2. I also use Preemo and Kato, and I do sometimes use both of them on one cane.
Mike, they burn at too high a temp.
Kathy


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Sep 9, 2011)

I have only used Kato clays so far. I use higher temperatures for a shorter time. I have not had any burn at the higher temperature if they were suspended. They are plenty hard when they are done. Kato recommends these temperatures in her books, but I have found mixed recommendations online. Next round I have decided to try the longer cook time at a lower temperature.


----------



## Toni (Sep 9, 2011)

navycop said:


> G1Pens said:
> 
> 
> > It WILL burn if you get the temp too high, Longer times should not hurt it and may help harden it.
> ...



It will burn! Turn brown/black.


----------



## penmantoo (Sep 13, 2011)

SteveWatson said:


> I recently started playing around with polyclay just to see what I can do with it.  I really, really like the artistic qualities you can express in the clay but I have no idea what finish (if any) to put on them.  The clay itself is not especially hard after it is baked as you can put a slight temporary indention in it with your figernail that will "heal" in half a minute or less and the experiment I tried with CA was not especially promising.  Just looking for some expert info :biggrin:


g'day i have made pens using sculpy after allthe preparation i cook for 40 minutes at 140c and then quench in iced water ,after turning to required size i use the clear finish that is used to coat vynel flooring i apply about five coats thin coats using paper towel as an applicator and to make it dry faster you can use your wives hairdryer to blow WARM air between coats


----------

